# None of Them. Was "Which One?"



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2009)

All three designs have been binned. We've moved on.

Thanks to all for the opinions.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2009)

middle one for me, love it


----------



## MikeG. (9 Feb 2009)

I'm with Tom......

rear right is a bit, well, erm.........hesitating............old-person's furniture (for my taste) and the one on the left is just a bit disturbing! What is pork-over-the-river progression...........it certainly isn't Fibonacci (Golden Mean/ Section/ Ratio..........)?

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2009)

"pork-over-the-river"= Hambridge


----------



## Jake (9 Feb 2009)

The one in the middle is most interesting, buts it's very clompy and heavy-looking at the moment.

If it was me, I'd try shunting the two smallest LHS side panels of the piggy one over to the RHS of the big panel to shuffle up the progression and make it a bit less obvious. I might or might not hit delete after seeing the results!

The one at back is very 60/70s - its a period I like, but it isn't of the minute and is a little staid with it.


----------



## Shultzy (9 Feb 2009)

I like all three, but as has been mentioned the rhs table looks dated, and the middle one is a bit bulky. The "piggy" table is sufficiently unusual to merit a "thumb's up"


----------



## motownmartin (9 Feb 2009)

Call me old fashioned but I like the one on the right with the middle one coming a close second and the one on the left making me feel uneasy :?


----------



## MikeG. (9 Feb 2009)

motownmartin":2gjn7735 said:


> Call me old fashioned



Martin, you're old fashioned...... :wink:


----------



## milkman (9 Feb 2009)

front two!


----------



## motownmartin (9 Feb 2009)

Mike Garnham":v9qs1786 said:


> motownmartin":v9qs1786 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me old fashioned
> ...


 :lol: I know :roll:


----------



## Philly (10 Feb 2009)

Dave 
How about option 4 - I like the back right table, though the top is "predictable". How about making the top four pieces, like the left table, but have the the four panels symmetrical? Two large in the centre, two smaller ones at the outside edges? Make sense? 
Cheers 
Philly


----------



## matt (10 Feb 2009)

If I'm being completely honest... I don't like any of them. But then I don't need to - it's not for me. Who is the coffee table for? What type of environment is it going it to?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys.

All three of these were rejected by the client and I'm on to version number 4. No bark nor glass on the top. Frame and bark panel skirts on the sides. Solid cherry top with breadboard ends. We'll see where it goes.

Matt, the coffee table is for the clients of my client. My client is a cabinet maker in the southeast part of the US. We've recently worked on several other pieces for these same folks. One is a fireplace mantle of cherry and the same bark panels.


----------



## OPJ (10 Feb 2009)

I don't like the one on the left and prefer the one on the far right. The top on the 'middle' one is interesting but, I don't like the 'enclosed' base...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Feb 2009)

Oh well, none of these three are going to be built anyway.


----------



## Mattty (10 Feb 2009)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a bark panel?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Feb 2009)

A bark panel is when you get a bunch of dogs together for a discussion. :lol: 

Take a look at this: http://www.barkhouse.com/index.php


----------



## Mattty (10 Feb 2009)

Thats very nice i've never seen that product in the Uk. Cheers.


----------



## Joints (11 Feb 2009)

OPJ":2vatfzpw said:


> I don't like the one on the left and prefer the one on the far right. The top on the 'middle' one is interesting but, I don't like the 'enclosed' base...



Same for me.

I think you should adapt the middle one to have open out legs, otherwise it looks like a beautiful light framework ontop of a fat heffa base imo.

Whats your feeling on them now?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Feb 2009)

Joints":2f5vkj9v said:


> OPJ":2f5vkj9v said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the one on the left and prefer the one on the far right. The top on the 'middle' one is interesting but, I don't like the 'enclosed' base...
> ...



I've stopped thinking about them since all three were rejected by the client. I've moved on to a new design. We'll see where that goes.


----------

